# S&W Mod 36-1 Sq. butt question



## cat1870 (Feb 8, 2012)

Hello All.

I have a S&W Mod 36-1 with a square butt and would like to put a laser sight on it for home defense.
Can anyone suggest where I might obtain one? Crimson Trace *does not *offer one for the Sq. Butt.

Thanks,

Gary


----------

